# Anybody know what's up with Pawstar?



## lemonade (Jan 28, 2009)

After seeing a friend wearing a Pawstar hat from Youmacon, I sent them an email about getting a custom hat. That was about a month ago...

It looks like they haven't updated their website since before the holidays... anybody know what's up? I want a hat from them, but I'm afraid by the time my order is processed it won't be cold out anymore.


----------



## Bladespark (Jan 28, 2009)

There was an artists_beware post about them a week or so ago.  http://community.livejournal.com/artists_beware/222009.html  Looks like they're being really slow on orders.


----------



## DrakonicKnight (Jan 29, 2009)

psst i can do custom hats if your having problems with them http://www.furaffinity.net/user/drakonicknight/  :3


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 29, 2009)

Sometimes Pawstar simply takes a while to ship.


----------



## lemonade (Jan 29, 2009)

DrakonicKnight said:


> psst i can do custom hats if your having problems with them http://www.furaffinity.net/user/drakonicknight/  :3



What material do you make your hats from? And how much do you charge?

I want to get a Husky hat... so I am thinking black with white on the inside of the ears.

Something like this, but white instead of pink: http://www.pawstar.com/merch_product_detail.php?id=1306&category=hats&current_section=hat_canine


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jan 29, 2009)

I think they were very slow on orders recently because they were getting merchandise ready for FC.  I can't guarantee that's the case, just something I heard through a grapevine.


----------



## Beastcub (Jan 30, 2009)

Silver R. Wolfe said:


> I think they were very slow on orders recently because they were getting merchandise ready for FC.  I can't guarantee that's the case, just something I heard through a grapevine.



they weren't even at FC which was dissapointing for my sister as she wanted to buy a hat...


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 1, 2009)

I have had no trouble with them, but for items to ship from their current location takes awhile.

I remember ordering a hat and it took awhile before it was shipped, and it was during the heavy winter months. When I ordered a pair of goggles, it didn't take long.

I haven't had bad experiences with them and it just takes patience. You can't always expect an answer on the first day.


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Feb 4, 2009)

You'll want to go with Bunnywarez.com on this one.
They have awesome hats that are pretty much the same, but i've met the people who run the company and they are wonderful and reliable.


----------



## DrakonicKnight (Feb 4, 2009)

lemonade said:


> What material do you make your hats from? And how much do you charge?
> 
> I want to get a Husky hat... so I am thinking black with white on the inside of the ears.
> 
> Something like this, but white instead of pink: http://www.pawstar.com/merch_product_detail.php?id=1306&category=hats&current_section=hat_canine



i make them out of fleece, and can add fur if you want it.  and exactly like that just white instead of pink on the inside? i could do that for 25


----------



## Stormslegacy (Feb 4, 2009)

> I haven't had bad experiences with them and it just takes patience. You can't always expect an answer on the first day.



I made a real beware post after my inquiry which is posted above:
http://community.livejournal.com/artists_beware/225089.html

Apparently you can't expect an answer in 2 months either, even if you open a dispute in paypal, wait a while and then open a claim.   I posted the notes that went with my claim, I let the reader be the judge as to how harassing or whatnot they are, so much so that the person apparently can't take the time to respond to them.   

I'm also not the only one screwed:
http:/news.deviantart.com/article/69827/
Check through the comments on both and you fine the number is even higher.

Regardless of what is up, I'd beware and give my business to someplace like the Furducers.  One of the cases was from this summer, so FC is not a good excuse.  

I'm pretty pissed about all this.  I work very hard and as a college student I don't have much money.  It's really bad when the one small splurge I make on myself makes me so angry.


----------

